# I want to know if my motherboard have a PCI-E 2.0 x16?



## disco.nectar (Feb 16, 2010)

Guys I need help here. I am not sure if my motherboard have the PCI-E 2.0 x16 slot. But here's a screenshot anyway.

My PC is a Gateway DX4300











thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

GPU-Z clearly says you're running in 1.1 mode

Your motherboard appears to be 2.0 capable, but its held back by your current card - 30 seconds in google would have told you that the 780G chipset uses PCI-E 2.0


----------



## disco.nectar (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, I did search the 780G specs on google before posting it here. I was just confused because of GPU-Z's result.

So that means my motherboard supports PCI-E 2.0 @ x16?


----------



## segalaw19800 (Feb 16, 2010)

what the part number on the motherboard


----------



## segalaw19800 (Feb 16, 2010)

found it see link.  http://support.gateway.com/s/desktop/2009/gateway/dx/dx4300/DX4300sp2.shtml


----------



## disco.nectar (Feb 16, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> found it see link.  http://support.gateway.com/s/desktop/2009/gateway/dx/dx4300/DX4300sp2.shtml



oh thank you very much!


----------



## segalaw19800 (Feb 16, 2010)

any time


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

disco.nectar said:


> Yeah, I did search the 780G specs on google before posting it here. I was just confused because of GPU-Z's result.
> 
> So that means my motherboard supports PCI-E 2.0 @ x16?



yes. its your current video card that doesnt.


----------

